# sinnvolle Platzierung zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter



## klovetheillest (6. März 2013)

*sinnvolle Platzierung zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter*

Guten Abend an alle Nachtschwärmer...

Ich werde mein System um noch zwei weitere Gehäuselüfter (Nanoxia EVO 1000 - 120) bereichern und habe mir auch schon ein paar Gedanken gemacht. Allerdings scheint das ja ganz individuell zu sein. Jedoch wollte ich mal eine Meinung hören.

Ich habe das Bitfenix Shinobi Gehäuse, das bereits "hinten" (BILD=links) einen Zusatzlüfter hat. Weitere Möglichkeiten befinden sich oben (bis zu zwei mal 120 oder 140cm), vorne (BILD=rechts) bei den Festplatten und unten. Wie auf diesem Bild, sind auch meine Teile in etwa verbaut. Nur das mein Netzteil andersherum liegt und ich nur eine Karte im PCI hab, meine GPU. Die Grafikkarte und die Festplatten ähneln meiner Anordnung, obwohl meine SSD im oberen Schacht beim DVD Laufwerk ist. Und ich habe einen Alpenföhn Sella der nach rechts ausgerichtet ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich meine Grafikkarte noch ein wenig weiter Übertakten (Core: 1045, Speicher: 1455) möchte, hat sie bei der zusätzlichen Kühlung die höchste Priorität. Aus diesem Grund wollte ich einen Lüfter unten anbringen, der die warme Luft nach unten abführt. Der zweite Lüfter soll dann von den Platten also rechts für etwas Kühlere Luft sorgt, sie also dort hin bläst. Nun weiß ich nicht ob es so sinnvoll ist, da die Platten ja Hitze produzieren und so Hitze zum Lüfter geblasen wird. Würde es also evtl. mehr Sinn machen, oben Luft an zu saugen, statt den Lüfter rechts zu verbauen?

Mein System ist das in der Signatur und vielleicht kann mir ja jemand Erläutern was am meisten Sinn macht. Danke vorab.


----------



## Thallassa (6. März 2013)

*AW: sinnvolle Platzierung zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter*

Das Bild ist aber nicht von deinem Rechner, oder? =P

Ich denke, am meisten Sinn macht es, wenn du zwei Lüfter verbauen willst, einen vorne unten und einen hinten oben einzubauen, also über dem CPU-Kühler. Damit wird etwas mehr Luft rausgesaugt als reinkommt, generell soll ein leichter Unterdruck für eine ausgewogene Kühlung besser sein, als Überdruck oder gleichmäßiger Druck - wobei du den mit 3 Lüftern, wovon zwei oder eben auch 3 verschiedene Modelle verbaut wären, sowieso nie einen gleichmäßigen Druck.


----------



## der_knoben (6. März 2013)

*AW: sinnvolle Platzierung zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter*

Es würde wahrscheinlich reichen, wenn du nur vorne noch einen Lüfter reinmachst. Ist die Graka im Custom-Design und blässt die Luft ins Gehäuse, dann würde ich den 2. oben links hinmachen.


----------



## Ion (6. März 2013)

*AW: sinnvolle Platzierung zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter*



> Aus diesem Grund wollte ich einen Lüfter unten anbringen, der die warme Luft nach unten abführt.


Das wird nichts bringen.
Wärme steigt bekanntlich nach oben, du solltest die Lüfter also so einstellen das vorne/unten kühle Luft herein strömt und sie hinten/oben wieder abgeführt wird.
Bei einer Grafikkarte mit Axial-Kühler und eben genannten Setting profitiert die Graka, die CPU wird aber ein wenig wärmer.

Zumal, für diese Taktraten...


> Core: 1045, Speicher: 1455


...da lohnen doch neue Lüfter (noch) nicht. Das macht jede 7970 spielend mit, meist sogar ohne Spannungserhöhung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2013)

*AW: sinnvolle Platzierung zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter*

Ich würde wenn, in der Front einen 2. Lüfter verbauen der Luft ansaugt und ev. einen in den Deckel der beim absaugen unterstützt ( probieren ob er wirklich was bringt )


----------



## klovetheillest (6. März 2013)

*AW: sinnvolle Platzierung zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter*



> Das Bild ist aber nicht von deinem Rechner, oder? =P



hehe nee, ich dachte das wäre deutlich geworden... 



> Zumal, für diese Taktraten...
> Core: 1045, Speicher: 1455
> ...da lohnen doch neue Lüfter (noch) nicht. Das macht jede 7970 spielend mit, meist sogar ohne Spannungserhöhung





> Das wird nichts bringen.
> Wärme steigt bekanntlich nach oben, du solltest die Lüfter also so einstellen das vorne/unten kühle Luft herein strömt und sie hinten/oben wieder abgeführt wird.
> Bei einer Grafikkarte mit Axial-Kühler und eben genannten Setting profitiert die Graka, die CPU wird aber ein wenig wärmer.



klingt logisch!

Ich kann bei meiner die Spannung nicht erhöhen. Und dies ist das absolute Maximum, dass ich nach langem probieren erreichen konnte. wenn ich schon um einen erhöhe schmiert der Treiber ab bei Crysis 3! Wenn ich den Speichertakt erhöhe bekomme ich Artefakte. Sobald die Temperatur über 71°C steigt ist vorbei mit dem Treiber. Vielleicht mach ich ja auch was anderes falsch.



> Ich würde wenn, in der Front einen 2. Lüfter verbauen der Luft ansaugt und ev. einen in den Deckel der beim absaugen unterstützt ( probieren ob er wirklich was bringt )



Dann werde ich das so mal ausprobieren. Das ist ja das Fazit der Mehrheit.


----------



## facehugger (6. März 2013)

*AW: sinnvolle Platzierung zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter*



klovetheillest schrieb:


> Ich kann bei meiner die Spannung nicht erhöhen. Und dies ist das absolute Maximum, dass ich nach langem probieren erreichen konnte. wenn ich schon um einen erhöhe schmiert der Treiber ab bei Crysis 3! Wenn ich den Speichertakt erhöhe bekomme ich Artefakte. Sobald die Temperatur über 71°C steigt ist vorbei mit dem Treiber. Vielleicht mach ich ja auch was anderes falsch.


Lass erstmal die Finger von der Spannung! Probier in kleinen Schritten (10-20Mhz) den Takt deiner Schleuder mit dem Afterburner zu erhöhen und teste dann mit fordernden Games (BF3, Crysis 1-3, Metro 2033 auf max) die Stabi. Wenn dein Sys nach längerem daddeln nicht freezt oder gar der Treiber zurückgesetzt wird, dann kannst du das "Spiel" wiederholen. Welches OC-Potenzial in deiner Karte steckt jede GPU ist einzigartig, da hilft wie immer nur ausprobieren...

Zu den Caseluffis: selbst bei einem Gamingknecht reicht meist ein einblasender (vorne unten) und ein ausblasender (hinten oben) im 120mm-Format gut aus. Erst wenn man mehrere Grakas betreiben will oder dem Prozzi ordentlich Feuer gibt, kann sich ein weiterer Quirl im Deckel bezahlt machen.

Gruß


----------



## klovetheillest (6. März 2013)

*AW: sinnvolle Platzierung zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter*



facehugger schrieb:


> Lass erstmal die Finger von der Spannung! Probier in kleinen Schritten (10-20Mhz) den Takt deiner Schleuder mit dem Afterburner zu erhöhen und teste dann mit fordernden Games (BF3, Crysis 1-3, Metro 2033 auf max) die Stabi. Wenn dein Sys nach längerem daddeln nicht freezt oder gar der Treiber zurückgesetzt wird, dann kannst du das "Spiel" wiederholen. Welches OC-Potenzial in deiner Karte steckt jede GPU ist einzigartig, da hilft wie immer nur ausprobieren...
> 
> Zu den Caseluffis: selbst bei einem Gamingknecht reicht meist ein einblasender (vorne unten) und ein ausblasender (hinten oben) im 120mm-Format gut aus. Erst wenn man mehrere Grakas betreiben will oder dem Prozzi ordentlich Feuer gibt, kann sich ein weiterer Quirl im Deckel bezahlt machen.
> 
> Gruß



genau so wie du es gesagt hast hab ichs gemacht mit der graka. mehr geht gerade einfach nicht ohne treiberprobleme.


----------



## facehugger (6. März 2013)

*AW: sinnvolle Platzierung zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter*



klovetheillest schrieb:


> genau so wie du es gesagt hast hab ichs gemacht mit der graka. mehr geht gerade einfach nicht ohne treiberprobleme.


Gut, dann wird sie wohl mit der Standardspannung nicht mehr wollen/können... Aktuellster Treiber ist drauf? Hast du diese:


https://geizhals.at/de/gigabyte_radeon_hd_7970_ghz_edition_gv-r797to-3gd_a829822.html
oder jene:


https://geizhals.at/de/gigabyte_radeon_hd_7970_gv-r797oc-3gd_a724074.html
Gruß


----------



## klovetheillest (6. März 2013)

*AW: sinnvolle Platzierung zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter*



facehugger schrieb:


> Gut, dann wird sie wohl mit der Standardspannung nicht mehr wollen/können... Aktuellster Treiber ist drauf? Hast du diese:
> 
> 
> https://geizhals.at/de/gigabyte_radeon_hd_7970_ghz_edition_gv-r797to-3gd_a829822.html
> ...


 
ich hab die normale: GV-R797OC-3GD

Jo, bin gestern von 13.2 Beta auf 13.1 gegangen, weil die HDMI Sound Treiber bei mir nicht funktioniert haben. Vielleicht geht ja mit dem 13.1 mehr? Werds gleich mal probieren.


----------



## klovetheillest (6. März 2013)

*AW: sinnvolle Platzierung zusätzlicher Gehäuselüfter*

sehr schön. habe die lüfter jetzt vorn einblasend und hinten-oben ausblasend installiert. jezt geht meine gpu bei 40 min crysis 3 bis auf 78° C (statt bei 70°C abzuschmieren) und der treiber bleibt stabil und keine artefakte. es riecht nur nach warmen silikon  aber es bleibt stabil und das obwohl ich den takt nochmal angehoben habe: core: 1060, mem: 1465!!!


----------

